# August Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, * 'it was like this when I got here, I swear'.*
It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos. Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: already being a winner this year, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts
Sending a special thanks to Natalopolis, Lucasmom and 3 goldens


*1: IntheWillows*









*2: Ginams*










*3: eeerrrmmm1*









*4: Zoeys mom*









*5: mp2005*









*6: LynnC*









*7: Ivyacres*
*







*
*8: Atis*









*9: JDandBigAm*









*10: fourlakes*









*11: Drew510*









*12: robertsonse11*









*13: TuckersMamma 
*
*







*
*14: fishergal*









*15: Otis-Agnes*









*16: Mde13004*









*17: 3 goldens 
*
*







*
*18: Lori Dwyer*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck to all the entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Votes in the August Photo Contest-



> Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, 'it was like this when I got here, I swear'.
> 
> It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like.
> First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> ...



*
Voting Poll Closes Wednesday-08-28-2019 at 06:18 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Look through the entries, make your selections, then VOTE NOW!

Voting Poll closes Wednesday, 8/28.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cast your votes today....time flies and before we realize it, it will be Wednesday, 8/28 and the Voting Poll will be closing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are only 12 Votes in so far..........

Look through the entries, mark all your selections, then Vote Now!

The Voting Poll closes Wednesday, August 28th


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

13 votes are in, I hope more members cast their votes this weekend!
The Voting Poll closes Wednesday, August 28th


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I voted!!!

Come on and Vote, this month's entries were super cute and what a fun theme!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 15 Members have voted, have you?

Look through the entries, make ALL your Selections-it's multiple choice and you can vote for as many entries as you want. Then select VOTE NOW!

Voting Poll closes Wednesday 8/28.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

IrisBramble said:


> I voted!!!
> 
> Come on and Vote, this month's entries were super cute and what a fun theme!!!



Me too! All the pics are sooo good!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

20 Votes are in so far, hope to see more before the Voting Poll closes Wednesday-8/28.

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Make all your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll closes Wednesday, 8/28/19.

Look through the entries and make your selections, then Vote Now!



> It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, 'it was like this when I got here, I swear'.
> It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like.
> First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

24 votes are in so far, hope to see more before the Voting Poll closes *08-28-2019* at *06:18 PM*

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Make all your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Another hard decision...all the pictures are wonderful...I made a choice


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't miss your chance to choose your favorite photos in this month's photo contest. 

The poll closes in just 2 days.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Join the fun, vote for your favorite photos today.
This poll will close on *Wednesday, 08-28-2019* at *06:18 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting poll closes tomorrow-Wednesday, August 28 @ 6:18 PM.

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries, mark ALL your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*This poll will close on 08-28-2019 at 06:18 PM*


It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, 'it was like this when I got here, I swear'.
It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

34 votes are in. The poll will close today at 6:18pm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The August Photo Contest Voting Poll will be closing in a few minutes. 

You still have time to cast your Votes...........


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations LynnC. The photo of Luna with Rex is this month's winner.
You photo has been added to the 2019 Photo Contest Winners thread.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats Lynn!!! and cute pictures everyone!!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations Lynn..a wonderful picture (so much like my own home with my 2 monsters..i mean dogs . All the pictures this month were fantastic!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Well done Lynn, fantastic photo!!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations LynnC!

Such a fun theme this month-all entries were really great!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> Congratulations LynnC. The photo of Luna with Rex is this month's winner.
> You photo has been added to the 2019 Photo Contest Winners thread.


Thanks everyone!!! All the pictures were great


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Congrats Lynn! I adored all these ?


----------

